# Cual de estos amplificadores puedo armar ?



## ruflo27 (Jun 2, 2009)

hola a todos los integrantes del foro ,les escribo para que me asesoren sobre cual de los siguientes amplificador me conviene construir ,estos diagramas los encontre aqui mismo en el foro 
alquien ha construido alguno de estos amplificador ?
como se sienten en cuanto a calidad de sonido ?


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2009)

antes que nada para que los queres?, por que vi amplificador de 400w para arriba, y 400w no es poca joda 

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 2, 2009)

como bien dice santiago...

para qué lo va a usar es lo mas importante.

una etapa de 400 watts en adelante son usadas para discotecas, fiestas grandes, es mucha potencia.

ademas de eso, son equipos muy caros y dificiles de construir.

necesitas una gran maña en armado de equipos discretos pues sino, los transistores, el alto voltaje y las altas corrientes hacen explotar todo! !

yo hace tiempo comencé con una Melody de 400+400, ya gaste mis 400pesos, y aun n tengo el transformador ni el chasis, y ni hablar de los disipadores de calor.

no creo gastar menos de 1500 pesos de materiales. ademas del laburo.

saludos.


----------



## ruflo27 (Jun 2, 2009)

les comento que ya he armado algunos amplificador con stk ,uno de 130 w y el de 200 ampliable a 400 de ladelec , todos muy buenos .lo quiero armar para tenerlo nada mas y por el reto en si mismo de construirlo y que funcione


----------



## gadea (Jun 2, 2009)

oye ruflo27  el dogfet ese amplificador creo que esta publicado por luci y funciona pero si quieres algo como eso o mas grande visita el foro de diagramas de amplificador ay luci publica barios amplificador de muy buena potencia y si funcionan https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/creo que es esta pagina suerte con tu proyecto  y espero y te aya servido de algo 

saludos a todos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola Ruflo.

Sin ánimos de desalentarte en el aprendizaje de la electrónica, con respecto a estos "animalitos" de audio, te hago un comentario y una observación/sugerencia.

Comentario:
En potencias altas hay dos riesgos grandes: 1) que te electrocutes (tenés 150/180V entre rieles) y 2) que ante cualquier cosita mal conectada hagas aparecer el "humo sagrado" y todos tus valiosos transistores se transformadorrmen inmediatamente en cadáveres de alta tecnología. Por eso no es recomendable intentar uno de estos amplificadores a menos que tengas muy en claro lo que estás haciendo. Simplemente "acomodar todo en el PCB y soldarlo" no suele ser suficiente.

Observación:
Por la pregunta que planteaste y por la experiencia que tenés, no te recomiendo armar algo de esta potencia. Sobre todo porque el salto de complejidad entre los que hiciste y este es grande (más cosas pueden salir mal), amén de los dos puntos anteriores.

Consejo:
Experimentá con diseños complementarios y Sziklai (creo que hasta ahora sólo hiciste cuasis), con algún ClaseA, después con un MOSFET de poca potencia... Son muchísimo más educativos, divertidos de armar y seguros que estos.

Saludos


----------

